
Apple Releases macOS X Catalina - tachion
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/10/07/apple-releases-macos-catalina/
======
sgt
It hasn't been using the "X" since about 2016.

------
kahlonel
Still waiting for the macos with true color terminal.

------
pier25
Sidecar is one of the few features I've been excited about in macOS for the
past 10 years. Hopefully it will work as expected.

~~~
wronglebowski
I found it disappointing that the models supporting sidecar were a bit
limited. My 2015 MacBook Air couldn’t do it, only 2016 and newer Air models.

I understand I’m usually spoiled when it comes to how long Apple provides
software support, but disappointed none the less.

~~~
jakemauer
At least this the limitation seems based on a physical requirement of hardware
H.265/HEVC encoding which is only available on more recent Intel processors,
rather than an arbitrary line meant to force upgrades.

Still I hear you, a 2015 machine isn’t _that_ old.

------
brador
This is the one that ends 32bit app support. I recommend not upgrading if
that's important to you.

~~~
olliej
While also telling the companies that sold you non-64bit software that 2006
called and wants its technology back :D

~~~
automathematics
<3

(I have this same argument with all my DEVELOPER friends who are still running
Win7. Ugh)

------
abinaya_rl
Reminder: 32-bit apps will not work in Catalina. If you use your computer as
your main work machine, hold off on the update. You're bound to run into a
random forgotten app you use every once in a while that's no longer supported.

To see what's still 32-bit on your mac, go to:

Apple icon > About this mac > system report > applications > then click the
64-bit column to sort. No will be 32-bit apps.

